# Source for parts



## paco_06 (Aug 31, 2020)

I feel dumb asking this question, but where's a good source for oem stihl parts? I'm needing a carb kit for a small blower(bg55) and weed eater(fs56), and an entire carb for a back pack blower(br420). I usually luck up and find something on Ebay that's oem, but I'm tired of searching. All i seem to find are the "kits" that come with an off brand carb fuel lines, etc.... A dealer is way out of the way for me, but i guess that may be what i have to do. 

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DND 9000 (Aug 31, 2020)

Which carburetors do you have on your BG 55 and FS 56? If your BG 55 has a fixed jet carburetor (C1Q-S50, -S55), it`s better to replace it with a new one. You should tell us which carburetors you have, because there are differences and older and newer versions.

A new carburetor for the BR 420 would be the Walbro HD-45, part no. 4203 120 0610.


----------



## paco_06 (Aug 31, 2020)

Ok, thank you. Not sure which carb i have on either. Never had the one off the bg55. It's weird, I've put maybe 3 kits in the fs56 over the last 15 years, i used to get them at a local place before the guy retired. He must've just been a good guesser? Never asked for a carb number. I'll look first chance i get. And thank you thank you thank you for the part number on the 420! I bought that blower new, maybe 13-14 years ago and ive never had to turn a wrench on it. I found a kit for it last year and got it to run, but it won't tune out. Air screws were stuck shut and now they're bad jacked up. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

